# Frequent Ferry Crossings



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I am looking to make a number of return crossings next year Dover, Calais and I seem to remember that some companies will give a discount for booking a number of crossings. Can anyone suggest a ferry line or tunnel that allow these deals.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm sure there is a tunnel that does, but the name escapes me at the moment !.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

Try www.norfolkline.com

Russell

note - Dover - Dunkerque


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Eurotunnel offer a Frequent Traveller scheme, details can be found on their website.
Transeuropa Ferries offer a Blue Loyalty Card on their Ramsgate to Ostend service. They offer 6 single way crossings or 6 x 48 hour return crossings for £299. The sailings can be taken at any time in the year, the card is valid for 1 year from date of purchase. This offer applies to motorhomes of 6 metres in length, there is an excess charge for longer vehicles.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Last year P&O were doing a 5 trip season ticket.

The price was £128 per return ticket which doesn't sound cheap but the tickets were fully ammendable at no extra cost and included m/homes up to 12mtrs. If you have a long/large m/home might be worth checking to see if they are doing it this year.

Also don't forget the 10% MHFacts discount with Seafrance.

pete


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

sea france do the carnet thing.
I just booked 6 singles (3 rtn ) for 32 each way.
This fare is supposed to be for a car. They were happy to book my 7.2m starline on at that price so 64 return use any time completely flexible .
Some busy dates carry a 25 suppliment


----------

